
Facebook is making users wait twice as long to delete their accounts - RobertSmith
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/3/17933264/facebook-account-deletion-grace-period-extension-30-days
======
humbermetallic
Facebook is taking its time regarding the recent data leak too. Potentially
90mil users affected and there's still no statement what happened to their
information. I fully understand Facebook might not even have this information,
but it's a poor excuse if you ask me.

